
Analyse Asia #25: The Apple Watch Conundrum in Asia with Sameer Singh - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/04/03/episode-25-the-apple-watch-conundrum-in-asia-with-sameer-singh/
======
bleongcw
Episode Synopsis: Sameer Singh from Tech-Thoughts is back for an interesting
discussion with Bernard Leong on the three major topics which dominate the
Asian technology and business landscape. Discussing in depth the Apple Watch
conundrum, they explained why there are flawed misconceptions from western
analysts on the Apple Watch market in Asia. The discussion also revolved
around the luxury business models from prestige to “mass-tige”, and why Apple
is challenging the traditional luxury market in a different kind of way.
Moving from Apple Watch, Sameer offered his perspective on why Firefox should
not build a desktop OS and argued that the challenge for the next billion is
not just for Google but every technology company who is looking to grow their
pie there. Finally, the discussion turns to the recent F8 conference and the
prediction which both got right: Facebook has finally cloned WeChat, but
Sameer argued that Facebook is using the LINE model more than WeChat. Lastly,
they also discussed the interesting question on Meerkat and Periscope.

